# Horn height question



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

So I am in the middle of an install on my work car and I am putting in mini horns. These are going into a 2001 jetta TDI. There is a difference in height between the driver side and passenger side dash. How important is it to have the horns at the same height? I would have to drop the drivers side down to make them equal and then it would be in the way of my pedals.


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

Got pics?
I have a 2001 Bora (same car) and was contemplating horns in my car too.
I'd imagine having left/right at the same height would be crucial, otherwise you would have a skewed sound stage.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

having the horns plumb and flush is very important. the passenger side dash is lower than the driver side dash. so you will have to lower the driver side to be level with the passenger side.














































http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z466/asranger/horns/IMG_20110312_135507.jpg












more pictures here. any more questions feel free to ask.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ynamics-memphis-alpine-*lots-pictures*-5.html


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

nubz69 said:


> So I am in the middle of an install on my work car and I am putting in mini horns. These are going into a 2001 jetta TDI. There is a difference in height between the driver side and passenger side dash. How important is it to have the horns at the same height? I would have to drop the drivers side down to make them equal and then it would be in the way of my pedals.


The height of the horns isn't as important as how they're aimed. IE, ideally, they should both be at the same height, but if you don't have that luxury, just be sure that the angle of both is consistent.

All of my underdash horns suffered from the same thing that's going on with your car. The cavity underneath the dash of both of my cars is much roomier on the driver's side than on the passenger side.

Having said that, I do not think that under the dash is the best location for horns. I would say that the best location is *on* the dash, and the second best location is in the kick panels, like Gary Biggs did.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I remember Eric telling me an inch or so won't make a difference.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Patrick Bateman said:


> The height of the horns isn't as important as how they're aimed. IE, ideally, they should both be at the same height, but if you don't have that luxury, just be sure that the angle of both is consistent.
> 
> All of my underdash horns suffered from the same thing that's going on with your car. The cavity underneath the dash of both of my cars is much roomier on the driver's side than on the passenger side.
> 
> Having said that, I do not think that under the dash is the best location for horns. I would say that the best location is *on* the dash, and the second best location is in the kick panels, like Gary Biggs did.


When did Gary Biggs do horns?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i agree with the underdash not being the most ideal location - but would you not agree that it is the easiest location to put horns in a car without any major modifications? i believe this is why eric stevens and matt bogardt have gone so far with these?

but wouldnt you think that a better location would be part of the dash, rather than on the dash? make the dash part of the horn rather than putting it above or below?

little quick picture;

the blue is the dash, the red is the horn. just a quick render - but should convey the idea.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Forget about the stereo, that guy needs tires!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Height of the horns is not critical. With the height off by even 2 or 3" it will not cause any problems. It will still image very well and sound great.

If you are building a 2 seat competition car with the goal to win at the highest levels of competition then making the effort to mount them symmetrically and modify the dash for a symmetrical shape as well will be worthwhile.

Eric


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

There you have it from the man himself. Don't worry about the height! Its easy to fit them in both sides if that is the case.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

req said:


> i agree with the underdash not being the most ideal location - but would you not agree that it is the easiest location to put horns in a car without any major modifications? i believe this is why eric stevens and matt bogardt have gone so far with these?
> 
> but wouldnt you think that a better location would be part of the dash, rather than on the dash? make the dash part of the horn rather than putting it above or below?
> 
> ...


i've thought of doing this with my car. there's a section of the under dash i've contiplated on modifying but to chicken to do it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

what kind of car will?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

94 buick lesabre


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Pics or fail... =]


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> Pics or fail... =]


Just go with Fail...you dont want Pics of anything to do with Will:laugh:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

hahahahah!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

hey now not nice i'm charging my cameras battery now i'll post pics later


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

pics of dash


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks totally possible if you are willing to relocate lots of important stuff like hvac blower and vent stuff. Id say it could be possible!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i was thinking more along the lines of right under the steering wheel


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Will, My grandma would like her car back soon


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

hater


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I could probably fall asleep in those seats. Man they look comfy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> When did Gary Biggs do horns?


His last car had horn loaded domes. It's a shallow waveguide, but you don't need a big one if you cross it over high enough. A 4" waveguide is good to 3.2khz.


----------

